# Montana Decoys! Do they work?



## elkhunter22 (Aug 11, 2009)

I bought a montana decoy, what is everyone's experiences with these decoys for Elk hunting? Whats the best way to use them? I bought the Elk Rump, the guy at sportsmans says that it is the best one because it looks like a calm elk with its head down just feeding. Where is the best place to set one up, on a water hole, open field, game trail, just in the trees next to you? I appreciate any and all input. I've never killed an elk before so any help I can get is greatly appreciated.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

For elk I think it is better to remain unseen. I you wanted to stick it in the ground 30 yards behind you to focus thier attention it would probably work somewhat.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

my cousins budy uses one every year, puts it out in a grass meadow, or where he knows elk are feeding consistantly, about thirty yards off the timber line and sits back and cow call for awhile. has killed two spikes and a cow over a decoy in the past 4 years. so i've heard that it works but have never realy seen it done before!  
good luck and please post back up after you try it out and let us know how it works. 8)


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Ooh, a spike and cow...sorry, not to joke, but do they work with a real bull? One with a few branches in his antlers?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Only if you pour a bottle of elk wizz on your back and neck!


----------



## PYdoehunter (Aug 6, 2009)

My brother bought one a few years back and it's worked great. Where we hunted in Idaho it was really open and hard to stalk with out being seen. He had the forward facing one and we would set it up and creep right at the elk out in the open as we hid behind it. They would stare at us for a while then go back to feeding. I shot a spike from 30 yds after walking straight to it. My brother shot a nice bull last year after he called it in and had the decoy set up 30-40 yds behind him. I've never hunted over a waterhole before, but seems from what I've experienced from them, they would be a great confidence builder.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have tried them with horrible results. The bulls focus on the decoy and when it doesn't move the bull gets nervous. I was using the one with the cow looking back, maybe if you used one w/o a head you could get better results.


----------



## elkhunter22 (Aug 11, 2009)

What about putting some kind of scent on the decoy itself? It would suck to have to carry it around though after you put that stinky stuff on. -)O(-


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know about the Montana decoy but I will tell you an experience I had witnessed and was amazed. I was hunting elk and called a man up that was walking with his horse behind him. Now this was not unusual it was the card board cut out that he was carrying. He made it him self and just a little paint to make it look ok at best. I laughed at this old man ( me being a ****y 18 year old at the time). The man looked at me and told me he would be the one who was laughing when he had his bull on the ground and I did not. Well sure enough he had a bull on the ground the next morning using this technique. I was amazed at this crude cut out of an elk and he told me he had been hunting this way for years and has killed an elk every year. So I would think that this could work for you. Good luck.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

Had it not been for the Montana decoy last year, I never would've shot the 5 point bull I shot at 35 yds. Came in to the calls and started running when he saw the decoy.


----------

